# I hope you guys aren't tired of noobies....



## tasty mil (Sep 8, 2007)

but yes you guessed it. I am a brand new caterer. I have been cooking the last 5 years at home and for friends/fam who come over. I love it and I have been told that I need to cater or some sort. Long story short, I have my first party tomorrow night. Excited to say the least. Its only 30 people, but to me thats a lot to cook for, the most i have cooked for was 10? To make it worse, the lady who hired me is nervous and really wants good food. She tasted one of my dishes and loved it(jerk chicken soft tacos) I just wanted to see if anyone can help me with quantities. My menu for 30 is as follows. Its just a bunch of finger foods....

Jerk Chicken Soft Tacos
Stuffed Mushrooms
Buffalo chicken wings
Teriyaki chicken wings
Bacon Wrapped Shrimp/on top of Cheesy grits



How much should I buy at the store.....any suggestions? Thanks!!!


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Did you establish a quantity when you costed the food so that you could quote a price for the job?


----------



## tasty mil (Sep 8, 2007)

yes i did.....i just want to think what you professionals think......:smiles:


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Is this meant to be apps or to really satisfy?

I would generally think 5-6 pieces/person.

The 1st event is definately anxiety producing - good luck


----------



## cflower (Oct 7, 2007)

or is it for a meal. If it is for a meal, I would add something green, like a salad, or some kind of rice dish maybe. I have a great salad with grapefruit, jicama, avocado on greens that would be great with this.


----------



## tasty mil (Sep 8, 2007)

Well then what is the recipe for that salad? Sounds pretty good


----------



## cflower (Oct 7, 2007)

I scatter mixed baby field greens on large platter. Top with grapefruit sections, thin slices of red onion, avocado and julienned jicama. Drizzle with poppyseed dressing.


----------



## birdiebub (Oct 8, 2007)

this forum thing is new to me but catering isn't. I would reccomend going heavy on all food just because it is one of your first gigs. A major rule of catering is not to run out of food good luck:chef:


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

not to be a stick on in the mud or anything.. but didn't this event happen in September? What did you serve, how were the results? Compliments? Complaints?


----------



## tasty mil (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes it was in September and my menu was what I posted back then. Everyone loved the food, went very well. Passed out a few cards and the other day I got a call. A friend of a friend is actually having some sort of luncheon at her school. She is an administrator at a local high school and wants me to make her 8 lasagnas. Nothing fancy, just a good basic lasagna. 

I am going to make 2-3 veggie lasagnas and the rest with meat. I will also make a basic salad with some bread

Any suggestions, I havent quoted her on price yet. She was ok with that, told me to call her Sat morning with the specifics. 

So I have my second gig. But I am still wondering how to go about this. Do I charge per head, just give her a basic price. Do clients usually pay for groceries + fee? Suggestions, thoughts, advice to make this spectacular? Thanks!!


----------



## birdiebub (Oct 8, 2007)

there are a lot of good books on catering management out there. i suggest going to borders or hastings and giving a peek at some books basically you have the say on how to charge. i find it easier to charge per person. what your client will see is a charge that most likely appears less expensive than dining out. Then you can asess other fees and charges like automatic gratuitly to help pay for servers and delivery charges, etc., etc, Check out a book though and research policies of caterers in your area its like buying a car for most clients you have to be comparable. good luck./


----------



## tasty mil (Sep 8, 2007)

borders...great idea.............will take a peek....its around the corner


----------

